# Looking for a GSD in Denver



## My Black Shadow (Jan 1, 2017)

So, after waiting and waiting for our pup to turn 8 weeks so we can take her home, I am taking the advice of people here as well as a Behavioral Vet I consulted.... and not taking this puppy. She should not be so fearful.

Can anyone advise me on a quality breeder in Denver? Thanks.


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

I don't think you should limit yourself to just breeders in denver. There are a couple of breeders that I would completely trust to have them pick out and ship the pup to me. I will PM you.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

OP, you can look on the web while waiting for answers. If you see a kennel that interests you, post it. People will help you if they know them. Look at the posts under The Puppy Place which has threads about Finding the Right Puppy and Choosing a breeder. You should hear from others who may know breeders closer to you.


Julian, I don't think this OP is looking for the same type of dog you are looking for?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

What are you looking for? What is your price range?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Marsha Seck (mnm) is in North Platte NE - she just had a litter a few days ago and had an abundance of females....so a few will be available. website is Home


I personally know the dam - she has been to my place several times, and bred the great grandmother as well. I own the sire of the litter and know his temperament well, even though he is currently living wiht a friend in Kentucky...I own the sires mother and littermate sister and know other littermates very well....all have good nerves and solid temperament....the litter should have potential for most sports, even with novice handlers, and all should be solid candidates for companion homes. Have seen pups from the female and other males (including from another male I bred but do not own Jagr Wolfstraum)...I am sure you will get a nice tempered pup from this litter, and Marsha will stand behind her pups. All the litter is sable.


Lee


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I suggest going with a breeder people on this forum actually know, like the one Lee mentioned. A friend just got a dog online without knowing anyone who actually met the breeder or the dogs, and ended up with a lot of problems. I found my breeder through internet references but from people who owned dogs from the breeder. Then I met the person and visited the kennel. If you can't visit the kennel, you need to be sure your references are good.


----------



## My Black Shadow (Jan 1, 2017)

I will be in New York (Westchester County) for the month of February, so a puppy there could be a good choice as well. Thank you.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Are you opposed to shipping a puppy?


----------



## My Black Shadow (Jan 1, 2017)

I'm nervous about shipping because of what happened now - I met the pup and she was all wrong. If I get a puppy shipped, I will be taking it sight unseen, no returns. Am I wrong to be worried?


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

My Black Shadow said:


> I'm nervous about shipping because of what happened now - I met the pup and she was all wrong. If I get a puppy shipped, I will be taking it sight unseen, no returns. Am I wrong to be worried?


You're never wrong in how you feel about purchasing a pup. I personally wanted to meet the breeder and her dogs. Not everyone does, but especially after your previous experience I would be more leery also. I would definitely look at the litter that Lee recommended in Nebraska, they certainly looks like what you were looking for. Nothing better than having a confident dog, that is easy to be around.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

My Black Shadow said:


> I'm nervous about shipping because of what happened now - I met the pup and she was all wrong. If I get a puppy shipped, I will be taking it sight unseen, no returns. Am I wrong to be worried?


I don't know how you found the breeder that was trying to give you the fearful puppy.....but if you check here for other people with my pups, and on facebook for pups from both MNM's kennel and as well as mine, you can get a feel for the dogs we both have produced... board members here to look up - G-burg has a littermate to the sire, Astrovan a youngster out of a littermate to the sire....

North Platte not so far from Denver that you can't drive, or meet somewhere neutral....

I think it is important for prospective puppy buyers to be able to connect with other people who have related dogs and/or from the same breeder rather than people recommending breeders who they have only known of online or from websites.


Lee


----------



## My Black Shadow (Jan 1, 2017)

Thank you Wolfstraum. I contacted the breeder in North Platte and am waiting to hear back. I would fly out to get the puppy, and maybe to meet her one time earlier as well, to be sure about her. Have you worked with her before, or do you know other puppies from her? Does she socialize them? I can't believe the breeder I went to doesn't even socialize the puppies. I wonder how he got 82 four and five star reviews.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

People can buy reviews.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

My Black Shadow said:


> Thank you Wolfstraum. I contacted the breeder in North Platte and am waiting to hear back. I would fly out to get the puppy, and maybe to meet her one time earlier as well, to be sure about her. Have you worked with her before, or do you know other puppies from her? Does she socialize them? I can't believe the breeder I went to doesn't even socialize the puppies. I wonder how he got 82 four and five star reviews.


y

she is at a funeral in Kansas today and tomorrow.....

Yes, I do know her...I sold her a puppy (Elsa) 10 years or so ago....she titled it and then an Elsa puppy, Baje, produced the mother of this litter, Ebene, so she is a granddaughter of Elsa, and a great granddaughter of my Basha (imported). She has come to Pittsburgh 3 or 4 times to do a breeding or when traveling through to go to do a breeding somewhere else. She has stayed at my house, Ebene has stayed here, and a daughter of Ebene, Jaia, from a male I bred (Jagr Wolfstraum) has been at my house as well. There are several pups from her from different litters in this area, including Frolic, IPO1, who is owned by a good friend of mine. 

And this current litter is sired by a male I bred and own, Komet Wolfstraum.

Pups are socialized with people and older dogs.


Lee


----------



## pam (Apr 6, 2009)

I own a full brother to the sire and a female from Lee's foundation female, Basha. Marsha's breeding brings these two lines together, which was a long-term goal of Lee's breeding program. My male has his BH and TR 1 titles and we are training for IPO 1 this year. He is extremely biddable, very handler oriented and easy to live with in the house. He lives with two other dogs without difficulty. No dog or people aggression, yet appropriate aggression on the training field. Good obedience, excellent tracking and protection. My female has crazy hunt drive and did well at trailing in SAR. Excellent in the house and generally easy to live with. A bit more prey drive, but generally balanced. Appropriate aggression with good discernment. I did not do health testing on my female because I did not intend to breed. My male has good OFA good hips, negative elbows--did him because of the jumping required of training. I plan to get another pup from Lee in the not too distant future because of my experiences with these two.


----------



## My Black Shadow (Jan 1, 2017)

Thank you Pam and Lee! I'm feeling hopeful that we will find the right pup when she returns from the funeral (I'm sorry for her loss). I loved that this pup was solid black, but color is not my highest priority in a dog. Anything is fine as long as it's the right dog with the right temperament. 

Sable is an unpredictable color. It will be fun to watch as she grows and develops - I like mysteries and surprises.


----------



## hunter1911 (Jan 4, 2017)

If you are in Denver I also recommend contacting Petr at K9 Specialist. I did not get my dog from him but he is helping me to train my pup. I think he brings his dogs from Czech Republic. They are all gorgeous.


----------



## My Black Shadow (Jan 1, 2017)

Wolfstraum,

I ended up taking another suggestion from this board of a breeder local to myself who allows buyers to meet the puppies every week beginning at 3.5 weeks, and then choose in order of deposit. She also has the best health guarantee I ever saw. I believe I may have placed my deposit first for a future litter.

I wanted to suggest an idea to you about the litter you suggested. You have been waiting several generations for this litter to come out of an ancestor that belonged to you. This litter is an "L" litter and all pups will have an L- name on their papers. I see you are taking two pups form the litter. Why not name one Legacy? I think it would be very nice.

All the best, and thanks so much.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

cool name suggestion


----------

